# Advice on getting puppy/right breeder



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

My wife and I would really love to get a GSD. We both work morning shifts. I wake up at 4 and have to be to work by 5. She wakes up and bring me to work. She doesn't have to be to work until 7:30. She's back home around 11:30 for lunch. Usually has to be back to work around 12:45. We are both home at around 4 in the afternoon. My question is do you think we could get a GDS as a puppy with the schedule that we have. Keep in mind once we are home. We will take the pup wherever we go. We exercise everyday, so the pup being in shape and fit wouldn't be a problem. We are really set on getting a Black Sable GSD puppy. They are just the best looking GSDs. We live in Delaware and wouldn't mind traveling up to 6 hours for the right breeder. Any recommendations would be great. Any feedback really would be very much appreciated!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

That sounds doable to me. I worked eight hours a day with all my puppies but I was able to come home on my lunch hour as well as have neighbors/family check in. But I had no life outside of work and dog...LOL. 

With me being gone eight hours a day, I spent the rest of my waking hours with the dog...socialization, training, play. I was a stranger to my family for the first year or so. It was a lot of work and sacrifices had to be made, but I wouldn't have changed it for anything.

Good luck.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

The first year will take a lot of dedication to do it right. I am so thankful my wife can be home with the pup during the day. It can be done.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Its doable! good luck on your puppy finding quest!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get up at 3am so you get some training in before you go to work.
your wife should get up an hour earlier so she can train. find
someone to come in and give your dog a few breaks while the 
2 of you are working. good luck with the new pup. it gets much 
easier as you train and socialize and the dog gets older.

we were lucky when we got our pup. my neighbors helped us
with our pup. one of our neighbors would let the pup out every 
2 hours. one of our neighbors use to take the pup to her house.
it was easier for her to take the pup to her. our dog is 6&1/2 years 
old. to this day our neighbors will feed and let our dog out if we're
gone for any length of time.


----------



## kristinloveschief (Sep 12, 2013)

Doable! My husband and I have a 5 month old GSD named Chief . My husband and I both work full time jobs. I work 8am-5pm and my husband 7am-3pm. I come home during lunch to feed and take Chief to use the bathroom and when my husband gets off work he will play fetch with Chief and I walk him or take him to the dog park in the evenings. He seemed like at first it wasn't enough exercise but I think that was just normal puppy behavior because he's now finally calming down and chilling out!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

sounds doable to me. if your user name is accurate, i would keep in mind the "the needs of the air force come first".


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

huntergreen said:


> sounds doable to me. if your user name is accurate, i would keep in mind the "the needs of the air force come first".


I guess I don't understand this. My husband was active duty Navy when we got Leyna and Levi and I managed just fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the feed back everyone. Was much appreciated. We are also going to look into adopting an adult GSD. Not going to quite give up on the puppy though.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> I guess I don't understand this. My husband was active duty Navy when we got Leyna and Levi and I managed just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


spent a few years, more than a few actually, at any given time a service member and their family can be uprooted and sent anywhere there are bases. some places where you can't bring dogs or places that aren't good for the dog.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Airman1stclass said:


> Thanks for all the feed back everyone. Was much appreciated. We are also going to look into adopting an adult GSD. Not going to quite give up on the puppy though.


More and more "dark sables" are turning up in shelters, the color is becoming very popular, and people are getting them for the "looks" and then dumping them when they are "too much." The one below just popped up on my newsfeed this morning. You have a lot of threads gong right now, I would put all your questions in one thread, you'll get more/better advice when people get the whole picture in one area. Good luck!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...90215899.31633.131817526895342&type=1&theater


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

huntergreen said:


> spent a few years, more than a few actually, at any given time a service member and their family can be uprooted and sent anywhere there are bases. some places where you can't bring dogs or places that aren't good for the dog.


I would assume that mostly military people are well versed in the what ifs of military life and have contingency plans for all different scenarios (not just those that involve their pets). In addition, there are different military foster charities around to help out. Besides, anything can happen to anybody that would force them to find a new home for their pets (ie sickness). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Here is a cute video link on finding a responsible breeder, she has husky dogs but the general info she is giving is good, i am sure that alot more info about responsible breeding is available but this should get you started


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

This is a great schedule! Wish mine was more like it!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would strongly recommend you get out to plenty of dog events for GSDs-I am certain you have a lot to chose from up there and look at the various types of dogs and get to know about temperament etc. Black Sable is very popular and that will be in the working lines - a lot of those are Czech/East German dogs. 

They are quite popular right now and that can cause problems with a lot of mis-bred dogs so it is important to line up with a really good breeder who knows their lines and your requirements. A fit can be had but it may take a little bit of time to get just the right pup.

Am Showline, German Showline, Various Working Lines


----------

